# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Как не ошибиться в выборе ИБП?

## seoman

Подскажите пожалуйста, такой вот вопрос. Какого типа ИБП выбрать для домашнего компьютера? И так ли нужна чистая синусоида на выходе? Вообщем каким будет оптимальный вариант ИБП для дома по цене и по качеству?

----------


## Deus Ex

для обычного компа типа киношку посмотреть, в инете полазить и в ворде текстик понабирать, достаточно будет back взять

----------


## Mexex

Чистая синусоида совсем не обязательна. При выбор ИБП нужно отталкиваться от того какая у вас мощность всей системы и какой бюджет.

----------


## Deus Ex

ну можно конечно и условия работы тоже обозначить, т.к. иногда и они могут сыграть свою роль

----------


## Mexex

> ну можно конечно и условия работы тоже обозначить, т.к. иногда и они могут сыграть свою роль


А что имеете ввиду под условиями работы? Нагруженный не нагруженный или как?

----------


## Spoiler

> для обычного компа типа киношку посмотреть, в инете полазить и в ворде текстик понабирать, достаточно будет back взять


Для всего остального есть Smart ))

----------


## rukin

что б не ошибиться в выборе ибп, нужно не жалеть деньги и брать от норм бренда, а не ноунейм. тогда в любом случае не ошибёшься))

----------


## seoman

Спасибо. Из всего сделал вывод что лучше всего взять наверное APC Back-UPS, должно хватить в принципе. Smart мне не так уж нужен.

----------


## rukin

> Для всего остального есть Smart ))


да ну нафиг смарт, он разве что только для серваков норм. цена та на него большая

----------


## Deus Ex

можно и дома поставить если деньги есть, как говориться нет препятствий патриоту))

----------


## rukin

> можно и дома поставить если деньги есть, как говориться нет препятствий патриоту))


а для чего? половину его функционала не будет использоваться дома. тогда вопрос, зачем плтить за то, что не используешь?

----------


## Spoiler

> да ну нафиг смарт, он разве что только для серваков норм. цена та на него большая


Для серваков  ИБП - Online катят.

----------


## Mexex

> а для чего? половину его функционала не будет использоваться дома. тогда вопрос, зачем плтить за то, что не используешь?


Казалось бы так да, но многие люди имея большой бюджет покупают с мыслями, чем больше мощность, чем дороже цена -  тем и лучше))

----------


## dastin

Подскажите вообще как правильно подобрать ИБП если у меня блок питания с активным PFC...буду очень признателен

----------


## Mexex

> Подскажите вообще как правильно подобрать ИБП если у меня блок питания с активным PFC...буду очень признателен


Насколько знаю вам нужен ИБП класса Smart, т.е. всегда подающий на выход синусоидальный сигнал.

----------


## Albok

Но серия Smart не из дешевых и мощность у линейки сразу идет не маленькая, я не ошибаюсь?

----------


## Mexex

Да не ошибаетесь, но это лучшее решения для данного вида БП. Знаю что модели у APC серии самрт очень не плохи.

----------


## Garg

Вроде где-то слышал, что нужно брать ибп с запасом по мощности. Так ли это и какой запас брать нужно?

----------


## Mexex

> Вроде где-то слышал, что нужно брать ибп с запасом по мощности. Так ли это и какой запас брать нужно?


Да это так, и думаю ни где-то вы это слышали ,это везде советуют)  Запас обычно 20-30% берут.

----------


## Garg

Понятно. Так а почему именно такой запас? Для чего он нужен то?

----------


## Albok

Чтоб ваш ИБП будущий работал стабильно, если бы взять без запаса по мощности. То он не выдержит нагрузки.

----------


## Mexex

> Подскажите пожалуйста, такой вот вопрос. Какого типа ИБП выбрать для домашнего компьютера? И так ли нужна чистая синусоида на выходе? Вообщем каким будет оптимальный вариант ИБП для дома по цене и по качеству?


Чистая синусоида для дома вовсе не нужна, если у вас там не сервер.
Для домашнего пользования можете выбрать что-нибудь из APC, у них на оф. сайте даже так раздел называется : http://www.apc.com/site/products/index.cfm/homeoffice/?

----------


## \LEO\

Ссылка полезная , только вот всё на английском , на нашем нашёл, может удобнее будет.
http://apchome.ru/ups/

----------


## Mexex

> Ссылка полезная , только вот всё на английском , на нашем нашёл, может удобнее будет.
> http://apchome.ru/ups/


В смысле на английском, а вы не пробовали банально язык переключить?) Да и это у вас вроде не официальный сайт.

----------


## \LEO\

Почему не официальный? А какой тогда? Вот кстати прикольная акция http://apchome.ru/actions/37

----------


## dastin

ну акция тролинг какой то) хотя АРС делает качественные бесперебойники...кто что думает на счет использования Smart модели дома?

----------


## AndyPanda

Смарт дома, на мой взгляд не нужен...если вы конечно кроме системного блока и монитора не собираетесь к нему например усилитель с колонками цеплять. У меня обычный Бак-Упс давал наводки на звуковой тракт как раз из-за нестыковки типов блока питания усилителя и формы выходного сигнала бесперебойника. Но для компа или монитора это совершенно неважно, т.к. там импульсные вч-блоки питания, которым на форму сигнала по барабану, хоть постаянку импульсную подай - зашибись работать будет всё, если конечно блок питания у компа не конкретное китайское гавно с недостатком запаса по мощности и убранными конденсаторами (ну или высохшими).

----------


## Mexex

> ну акция тролинг какой то) хотя АРС делает качественные бесперебойники...кто что думает на счет использования Smart модели дома?


Смарт для дома оп-моему бесполезное занятие если вы конечно только там сервер не держите)

----------


## Garg

Но если есть деньги, то почему бы домой и смарт не поставить? Ведь хуже от этого точно не станет?

----------


## \LEO\

Ну это из разряда " хочу унитаз золотой". тоже вроде нечего от него плохого и функции свои выполняет))

----------


## Spoiler

> Но если есть деньги, то почему бы домой и смарт не поставить? Ведь хуже от этого точно не станет?


 Не соглашусь,не всегда целесообразно переплачивать за смарт,можно сэкономить и вложить эту сумму в апгрейд ПК,например в тот же БП.

----------


## Deus Ex

Тоже как вариант, согласен, да и просто из жизни смарт не всегда нужно, надо выбирать разумно

----------


## RudiMAN

всё проще чем ты думаешь

----------

